# PFK Planted Tank Special - 19 pages



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2009)

For those that aren't regular PFK readers; this may be worth a look...

You can even spot our very own saintly in one of the pics!

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=249


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Feb 2009)

hang on...

19 WHOLE PAGES?!

i'm subscribed to pfk anyway, but i will certainly be looking forward to this issue


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

is that my good side?... 8) 

i got the hat on folks, looking interested.   looks like i'll be buying this then


----------



## Nick16 (9 Feb 2009)

i will get this one, it is the MARCH issue isnt it?


----------



## Garuf (9 Feb 2009)

Just the exposure we need, lets hope it creates a Renaissance.


----------



## Superman (9 Feb 2009)

Wicked! I'll wait for the postie from now!
I doft Mark's flat cap in the direction of whoever agreed to do that!
Hope one of my tanks eventually gets into the mag!


----------



## TDI-line (9 Feb 2009)

Was it raining Mark.   8)


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Was it raining Mark.  8)



always rains in my world Dan


----------



## Nick16 (9 Feb 2009)

i dont wether to be     or     !!!

normally i dont get PFK but i will make an attempt to find this issue! good stuff


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2009)

Nice one, that should really spark peoples interest in aquascaping

Sam


----------



## Voo (9 Feb 2009)

WOW    Â£3000 for that ADA setup at TGM ??


----------



## Tom (9 Feb 2009)

wooo I'm in the planted special too


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Feb 2009)

nice one, whens it in the shops george?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2009)

Look forward to mine dropping through the letter box


----------



## StevenA (9 Feb 2009)

This'll be the best issue yet, looking forward to this one more than normal George  8)


----------



## George Farmer (10 Feb 2009)

It's for general release on 18th Feb.  Subscribers get it a couple of days earlier.

If you can't find in the shops then you can get your local newsagent stock it, just by asking them.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Feb 2009)

cheers george. my local whsmith does it


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> is that my good side?... 8)
> 
> i got the hat on folks, looking interested.   looks like i'll be buying this then



I think it might be me that took that picture. I remember having the camera selected to anti gargoyle mode so that Saintly would come out looking remotely human.  

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I remember having the camera selected to anti gargoyle mode so that Saintly would come out looking remotely human.



tis a good feature Dave for sure, if only canon would incorporate such technologies   

i now know when i'm working on the church roofs, why my mate insists on me sitting at the corner


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Feb 2009)

this is the first time in years that i am looking forward to getting a good read out of it


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Feb 2009)

oooh brilliant!  I actually didn't click on the link as I don't want to spoil the suprise!  I subscribe so I'll be getting mine soon probably!  Yay!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2009)

The April issue may be worth a read too.

I have three features - one on algae, a Great Planted Tank interview with Norbert Sabat (Polish talented 'scaper) and my 370 litre step-by-step, crypt set up.


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Feb 2009)

I must say George, I'm really enjoying your planted tank articles.  Best thing in the magazine!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> I must say George, I'm really enjoying your planted tank articles.  Best thing in the magazine!


That's very kind of you, thanks!


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

It is true though, a lot of whats in PFK is basic and unsatisfying at best.
I especially enjoy the reef segments as well as the planted tank coverage, they're the 2 most well written and give you the biggest insight by and large. One critisism of the pfk coverage is an over saturation of your work (George) and not much of other peoples especially in the back to basics. 
It's difficult to find a balance between new comer and experienced aquarist and It is more well done some months than others.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

It does have to cater for a wide range of skill levels, it would be inaccessible to must people if it was to technical.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It is true though, a lot of whats in PFK is basic and unsatisfying at best.
> I especially enjoy the reef segments as well as the planted tank coverage, they're the 2 most well written and give you the biggest insight by and large. One critisism of the pfk coverage is an over saturation of your work (George) and not much of other peoples especially in the back to basics.
> It's difficult to find a balance between new comer and experienced aquarist and It is more well done some months than others.




You simply can't please everyone all the time.

Maybe you should submit something, Garuf?  Seriously.  I was unhappy with some of the coverage so put my words where my mouth was...


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Feb 2009)

> One critisism of the pfk coverage is an over saturation of your work (George) and not much of other peoples especially in the back to basics.



That is true.  However, if I hadn't already seen George's work on this forum, I wouldn't mind at all and I probably wouldn't even register that all the pictures are from George's tanks.  

I like the reef articles too, even though I don't keep marines.  I also like the equipment articles and every now and again an interesting breeding article crops up of a fish I like.


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

I know you can't please everyone all the time, I think everyone knows that and I readily accept that but when you wonder why you paid Â£4 for a magazine for 2 maybe 3 articles then you have to ask if it's pleasing anyone.  

I don't put my money where my mouth is so to speak because I have a very limited knowledge to back up what I say, nothing to write on and I don't have a charm, wit, amiable style or personality that would translate into a good article. No point in trying to hide that fact.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Feb 2009)

I mostly read the planted tank articles and some of the fish articles/maybe some others that interest me aswell.

I definately think it's a great idea for more people from this forum to submit. I know this might be a bit humerous considering that i'm not even average compared to some of the guys on here, but I emailed PFK a couple of weeks ago asking if they'd be interested to feature a step-by-step from me. They said yeah, and when I said that photography maybe wouldn't be my strong point, they even offered to send a photographer round to photograph the whole thing!


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

Are you serious?!


----------



## Simon D (11 Feb 2009)

Excellent stuff. 

I subscribe anyway but I'm really looking forward to this issue.

My main hope from this, is that the LFSs will realise that aquarists want more than fish, hardscape and plastic plants. Hopefully they will realise that we have moved on and can keep live plants, so many shops just sell fish. 

I'm sure most people on this forum will agre, there's more to a tank than the fauna. Personally I prefer the flora with the right fish to catch the eye and set it off. Many fish or inverts would be happier with plants than a sunken wreck (ugghhh!)

Open your eyes LFS this is the future!!

I recommend subscribing to PFK, there is always more than one thing in there that I didn't (Most Tescos sell it too).


----------



## plantbrain (12 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The April issue may be worth a read too.
> 
> I have three features - one on algae, a Great Planted Tank interview with Norbert Sabat (Polish talented 'scaper) and my 370 litre step-by-step, crypt set up.



I'm glad Jeff showed you the ropes and how "to do" the hobby George
 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Feb 2009)




----------



## Matt Clarke (12 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on the planted tank special. As George says, we're always on the lookout for potential writers, on any subject, so if any of you are interested in writing something for us please drop us a line. 

We are always interested to hear what you like (and most importantly, what you don't like) about the magazine and website content, as we obviously want to please as many people as we can. So if you do or don't like something please feel free to give us a shout!


----------



## plantbrain (12 Feb 2009)

Market surveys, Start with planted tanks, go to Reefs, go to various locations or folks that travel there, DIY specials etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## paul.in.kendal (13 Feb 2009)

I'm REALLY looking forward to this - my fourth! - issue of PFK.

I think the critical comments about PFK are a bit unfair.  My guess is that it is aimed at a range of hobbyists, but with a healthy bias towards those who really need advice and info - the newcomers like me.  I have yet to buy a single fish or plant (or even a tank!), but I have voraciously read each of the PFKs I've bought, cover to cover.

The quality does vary, and a lot of it (the fishy stuff) goes right over my head.  But luckily for UKAPS the best writer on the mag is our very own George F, and as a result PFK is ensuring that a sizeable chunk of newbies are being attracted straight towards planted tanks.

so Go George, go!


----------



## Superman (14 Feb 2009)

Yay, my copy landed on my door mat this morning.


----------



## StevenA (14 Feb 2009)

Yea mine too, think i'll put the kettle on and have a read before the rugby starts later


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Feb 2009)

mine come today, great issue. i especially liked the article on tom messengers tank, nice one mate. 

i'm looking forward to next months issue already! (we get to have a peek at your new tank, george )


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Feb 2009)

Having never read a copy of PFK, it seems now would be a good time to start   

I'll get a copy once it hits the shops.

Tony


----------



## hellohefalump (14 Feb 2009)

My magazine came in the post today, I had a quick flick through and there is lots of stuff there!  I haven't read it properly yet though.


----------



## Egmel (14 Feb 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> My magazine came in the post today, I had a quick flick through and there is lots of stuff there!  I haven't read it properly yet though.


Ditto, intend to find some tea and biccies to enjoy it with at some point soon!


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Feb 2009)

It is an excellent edition, and i read nearly the whole mag except marines. I found the equipment guide very useful for comparing products.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Feb 2009)

It was definately one of the best, if not the best issue I've got, and I've got about 30 issues. Like Aaron said, the product guide was really good, and the rest of the planted tank section. The focus on fish was also a good one this month.

I haven't managed to read all of it yet, but it's there's no debate, this is a great issue. You'll have your work cut out to top this next month, guys!


----------



## Luketendo (15 Feb 2009)

Was a good issue, but since I'm now swaying towards marines, i'll probably have to cancel my susbcription (after a year or whatever it is) and get a dedicated marine mag.

Hint Hint - more marine stuff!


----------



## steve2tanks (15 Feb 2009)

Mine turned up yesturday makes a good read(was even more pleased to see my tank printed in your tank section    )


----------

